# Roasted Tomato Sauce: Pics



## Mylegsbig (Aug 30, 2006)

Roasted tomato sauce with white wine, fresh thyme, fresh oregano, basil, marjoram, onions, roasted garlic, cracked pepper, sea salt


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, how did you like it?  It looks heavenly...

I am just waiting for my romas to ripen. All I have right now are the big round juicy tomatoes that I am canning into juice.......can't wait to try roasted tomatoes!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pics~   

looks like a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 30, 2006)

seasoned the tomatoes with fresh herbsna nd spices roasted a whole head of garlic and used a food mill on COARSE to grind into a sauce added a cup of white wine and simmered for 30 minutes. ready to go.

i would only do this with these romas now as its tomato season IIRC


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2006)

MLB, I love roasted tomatoes, and your pics look oh so good! Thank you for sharing them with us. Recently, I was looking at a recipe for homemade sun-dried tomatoes -- but the baking time was 12 hours. Yikes. I might save that one for when summer is over. Another, as I recall, called for actually leaving the tomatoes outside to dry in the sun. I may need to take a trip to the Farmers' Market, and bring home a few bushels to experiment. Tomatoes for thought. Quick, hand me a baguette, lol. Thanks again.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kudos Dude!


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks fantastic, my mouth is watering!


----------



## Constance (Aug 30, 2006)

You got it goin' on, man! What that picture can't show is the fantastic aroma that fills your kitchen while the tomatoes are roasting.

IMO, though, the dish tastes better if you stir the spaghetti into the sauce, perhaps adding a little pasta water, and let it cook a minute. Of course it looks pretty the way you have it dished up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 31, 2006)

What a fantastic mouthwatering idea and pics!!  I would like to try this but I will have to promise myself to be good, otherwise those delicious looking herb grilled tomatoes are in danger of just being gobbled up before going any further


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 1, 2006)

ttt to the top


----------



## RMS (Sep 1, 2006)

This looks great!
Gotta try it!


----------

